# 357 Magnum Carbine for Coyote.



## j102

Is 357Magnum out of a 18" barrel rifle good for coyotes? Anybody uses 357Magnum? Pros and Cons?
Thanks!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup,that will put them down as long as you put it where it needs to be

might not be the most fur friendly caliber though


----------



## youngdon

Like Sneaky said, it'll do the job. Take a few shots at a range to check your trajectory. You'll have a lot of drop out past 100yds


----------



## j102

Thank you both. The gun is pretty accurate at 100 yards. That is the maximum distance at the range I go to. I want to buy a bolt action rifle in .223, but I guess I could try the 357Magnum in the meantime.


----------



## youngdon

What bullets are you shooting ? Do they list a velocity on the box ?


----------



## jimmy shutt

welcome what Management Areas do you hunt?


----------



## j102

youngdon said:


> What bullets are you shooting ? Do they list a velocity on the box ?


I haven't hunted with the 357 Magnum yet. So, I haven't decided on a bullet yet. Just asking to see if it is worthy to give a try. However, if I go for it, I will probably use the Buffalo Bore heavy rounds.


----------



## j102

jimmy shutt said:


> welcome what Management Areas do you hunt?


Anywhere from South FL to Osceola county, mostly the Big Cypress, and Loxahatchee WMAs. We hunt private lands too.


----------



## Jonbnks

No doubt that 357 magnum will take down a coyote. You could also try some of the Hornday.

http://www.hornady.com/store/357-Mag-140-gr-FTX-LEVERevolution/


----------



## HillSlick

.357 Is a great brush cartridge, it'll takedown just about whatever you shoot at if you have decent aim, personally I think it a bit over kill on coyote, leaves a decent hole.

.223 is an excellent coyote cartridge. Good reach and excellent accuracy

-"Progress once meant hope for the future, now it will destroy it."


----------



## awd199

If you decide to go with a carbine in 357 Magnum here is another round offering that's pretty good. http://www.underwoodammo.com/357-magnum-180-grain-lead-flat-nose-gas-check-box-of-50/ I carry these in a 6" revolver whenever I'm out and about in the woods.


----------



## j102

Thank you guys for your advice and great ammo suggestions.


----------



## rhammer

I have not used a 357, but did get one during deer season with a 44 mag. Lets just say, no tracking was involved.


----------



## j102

rhammer said:


> I have not used a 357, but did get one during deer season with a 44 mag. Lets just say, no tracking was involved.


No doubts. The 44Magnum is a very capable round for deer. Have you shot a coyote with it also? I guess it would be too much for coyote.


----------



## rhammer

sorry. it was a coyote that I shot during deer season. Jumped him up while walking out. H&R break gun. whupped his butt good. didn't really do any pelt damage. Hit a little high and passed through. Just had a .430 inch hole on each side!


----------



## j102

rhammer said:


> sorry. it was a coyote that I shot during deer season. Jumped him up while walking out. H&R break gun. whupped his butt good. didn't really do any pelt damage. Hit a little high and passed through. Just had a .430 inch hole on each side!


Ok. Thank you for the clarification. 
One day I'll get a 44Magnum rifle, hopefully a lever gun.


----------



## singlesix

A couple years ago I called in one and shot one with a .357 pistol and he dropped like he had been hit with a high caliber rifle. Complete pass through as well. So yes it will do the job.


----------



## j102

singlesix said:


> A couple years ago I called in one and shot one with a .357 pistol and he dropped like he had been hit with a high caliber rifle. Complete pass through as well. So yes it will do the job.


Thank you.
.................


----------

